# Just under two weeks; You ready?



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wasn't Labor Day last Monday, and now Halloween is less than 2 weeks away?! So what's your state of readiness?; stressing? got it all under control? drinking heavily? 
We'll be in good shape but the hard part is yet to come as we move the haunt structure from it's warehouse to our house on Sunday and begin the set up process again. This takes two days, then it's lighting, prop placement (all of which we have a handle on), and erecting lewlew's epic foam entance hall! Also need to run pallets down the drive as part of the exit corridor, set up our photo op and finish off some sets. Just lots of little details after that and finishing the front yard scene. Also need to have all of our scare actors come over to see where they'll be and go over their parts. We have a dress rehearsal/dry run on the 30th where we invite family and friends and others who can't make it on Halloween night. They go through the haunt and we get their opinons on how well thigs worked, also gives us a chance to tweak things. We'll be working right up until the 31st but it'll get done and be fun, once again. Oh, and I need to get a LOT more candy and a few pumpkins.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I think definitely stressed and drinking heavily.... LOL

I am part way through building a prop I should have started a month earlier. At every turn I am finding little issues that I didn't think of at the start of the build. But I think it will still be a good one. We have to start transporting everything to the local Scout Hall next weekend and this year I don't have any time off work so it will all be done after hours........ I'm just so grateful we pushed back our party this year!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

For me its too late for stress or drinking. Everything with a circuit I have touched has been fried, so I have accepted there will be very little new this year. So now I am just focusing on repair and touch up and hoping for time on details this year.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, it sounds like you have quite the production!



jdubbya said:


> Wasn't Labor Day last Monday, and now Halloween is less than 2 weeks away?! So what's your state of readiness?; stressing? got it all under control? drinking heavily?
> We'll be in good shape but the hard part is yet to come as we move the haunt structure from it's warehouse to our house on Sunday and begin the set up process again. This takes two days, then it's lighting, prop placement (all of which we have a handle on), and erecting lewlew's epic foam entance hall! Also need to run pallets down the drive as part of the exit corridor, set up our photo op and finish off some sets. Just lots of little details after that and finishing the front yard scene. Also need to have all of our scare actors come over to see where they'll be and go over their parts. We have a dress rehearsal/dry run on the 30th where we invite family and friends and others who can't make it on Halloween night. They go through the haunt and we get their opinons on how well thigs worked, also gives us a chance to tweak things. We'll be working right up until the 31st but it'll get done and be fun, once again. Oh, and I need to get a LOT more candy and a few pumpkins.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

We're working on the museum trail, but for some reason (I think to avoid conflict with a major football game ) the date got moved up by a week. So we run the trail this coming weekend! Gaaaaaack! But we're pretty close to ready.


----------



## hfed (Oct 13, 2015)

No. not ready at all!!

Need to finish (start) painting my cemetery columns. And my laptop is fried for the window display so I need to figure something out asap!! Also my fog machine keeps clogging. Using froggys bog fog. Worked fine last year. Now it clogs every 10 minutes or so. Grrrr


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

not where I want to be but getting there. plus doing a rough measurement where the fence will be, I actual need one less big column and one less small. So I can skip the refurb on the big column if need to. The storms and winds really put me behind on some things but long as doesn't get worse should be good to go


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think we're mostly ready, kinda sorta This coming weekend is the "pull everything out of the crawlspace and decide what will be in this year's display" marathon.


----------



## fwghost (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm done but I'll have a lot to fix and repair this weekend. It's been windy here since Saturday and a bunch of stuff has been knocked down or damaged, but nothing too bad.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

Since I don't do a haunt, I'm just about all set. A few things to put out on Halloween day but other than that, it's done.


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

I am so not ready. I mean, I'm scaring in my school's haunted house tomorrow but I'm worried about how that'll go. I've got my Halloween costume, but my stilts need some new parts as the old ones broke. Plus, I'm sad that the season will be over and I don't want that to happen...


----------



## PaganMom (Oct 4, 2016)

Well, I'm drinking heavily and stressing out! Trying to get everything set and don't have enough time!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

I wanna do a haunt but threads like these always make me nervous lol. House is all set up and decorated. Display looks better than last year and I was prepared weeks before. Wanna add a few things here and there but other than that, all set.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

I've bought store bought props & decorations, and the props I'm making are all half finished. I'm almost 1 week into my 2 week annual leave and I haven't done any work on it due to house renovations going full steam ahead. Hopefully over the next couple of days I can get some headway on my props.I also want to sequence some lights to music like I do for Christmas, but I'm quickly running out of time!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm VERY close to freaking out with the amount of work I still have to do, but I'm still convinced that I can get it all done. I may have to pull some all-nighters, but...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Gruenenfelder said:


> Plus, I'm sad that the season will be over and I don't want that to happen...


I feel the same to a degree. The build up is still in progress but realizing in less than two weeks it will be over and everything will be packed away is kind of a let down I start two weeks vacation on Friday and will pack as much as I can into the remaining days until the 31st but the last week will be tear down and putting stuff away. I think the heavy drinking will start on 11/1:googly:


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

In between family commitments I managed to get a huge done over the weekend on the last of the props and started setting up BUT there's still so much to do and so little time left. I'm jealous of people that can take the week prior to Halloween off work. I'm all out of vacation time.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

All set up - had a good test run during our big Halloween party this past Sat night 

I need to restock candy & fog juice


----------



## sookie (Oct 12, 2012)

It's so overwhelming that I am sitting here listening to Scream on xm radio. I need to get a move on today!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Formal living room is full of ghouls, so I'm thinking we're close to ready.


----------

